

Show HN: DealSauce, A visual UI for deal discovery - mrmirz
http://www.dealsauce.com/pin/category/gaming

======
sctechie
Hi there, took a look at the site, here's some feedback:

I liked the overall look, it's a fairly clean design. The #1 issue I have is
that the boxes around each deal are scaling in size with the number of lines
of text in the item description. This throws off the next element below so
that nothing lines up. It might be an OCD issue on my part but I think it is
distracting.

Next big thing I noticed is that your first row of deals is rather stale. The
first couple I clicked on were both 2 weeks old. They were both in your
highlighted section of the first row. That gives me the impression there isn't
a reason to come back any soon. Maybe I just need to refresh a few times....

You should always check out your competition so....

For comparison, slickdeals.net has daily deals and pictures for each of their
items, local deals on the sidebar, and a huge variety of items. I think your
site needs a better 'hook' than just a 'visual UI for deal discovery'.

Your site seems to be a bit more focused on the social aspect of
shopping.(sharing deals with friends) That brings up the old chicken-and-egg
problem of socially based websites. You need users for a compelling product
but you can't get those users without a compelling product.

I suggest you follow the founders of reddit and fake it.

[http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/06/reddit-founders-
made...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/06/reddit-founders-made-
hundreds-of-fake-profiles-so-site-looked-popular/)

~~~
mrmirz
Thanks for the detailed feedback.

Yeah, the gaming category is a little bit stale because I've been manually
seeding the deals. I figured people on HN would appreciate the category more
and that's the only reason I put it there. My goal is to combat that with
through automation initially. I recently built out the ability to consume
feeds from retailers. I think most of the actual deals are going to come from
the merchants themselves and I want to automate that process.

I'm also building out a pretty cool UI that aggregates the merchants and
allows you to filter and follow them. The goal is to build a UI that will
allow users to follow their favorite merchants or categories and get a
personalized visual deal feed as soon as they login.

Like you mentioned, building critical mass will be difficult but I'm hoping
that when I have an audience a natural community effort will emerge to
identify the best deals and bury the stale or bad ones. The Popular deals link
has a simple algorithm that does this already
<http://www.dealsauce.com/pin/popular> I'll probably apply it to all
categories instead of using a recency sort.

------
wassu
Clean design. But what if I don't want to follow everything from a merchant. I
don't care about women's fashion from Target but electronics I do.

~~~
mrmirz
You can follow individual boards from merchants. For example, when you're
logged in you can follow Target Electronics
<http://www.dealsauce.com/target/electronics>

